# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Trading] WTT Gilgamesh Gil for Wow gold on NA Area 52 Horde

## Imtavion

Conversion rate is negotiable. 6m gil for 100k gold? Can do small trades to start for peace of mind for both parties. Currently willing to part with about 100 mil total. Thanks!

----------

